# Dalmar Eventing Boots



## Mbronze (7 May 2011)

Does anyone use these? I had a look at their website and it really sold me on the fact that they have a cooling system and carbon fiber linings. 

I have always used Eskadron but I do worry about them heating up the leg?


----------



## popsdosh (7 May 2011)

All I can say is advertising is everything ,the carbon fibre is not as you would expect and to my cost know that it is dangerous,I personally would not go near them ever again.


----------



## Mbronze (7 May 2011)

The website is good, although I am slightly unsure about how true all the statements are. I take it you had a problem with the carbon fibre?


----------



## popsdosh (7 May 2011)

Mbronze said:



			The website is good, although I am slightly unsure about how true all the statements are. I take it you had a problem with the carbon fibre?
		
Click to expand...

Shattered guards and tendons dont mix 30K horse written off .


----------



## Mbronze (7 May 2011)

How awful and so sad  ! I would never imagine any boot especially those designed to protect would do such a thing, I am so sorry to hear that popsdosh. Well at least I can cross them off the list then.


----------



## sam1am (7 May 2011)

I have a 2 pairs of the tendon boots leather ones for best and the older plastic shell ones for at home, loved the older ones until the carbon recently cracked into razor sharp pieces after an impact! Will never use them again!! 
Have known their event boots to also rub sensitive skinned horses as the have quite hard edges if that makes sense? 
I can upload pics tomoro of the cracked boot if anyone wants to see? 
So lucky it didn't penetrate horses tendon.


----------



## Bella3puff (7 May 2011)

I've had problems with ours and about to take them back, we have XC boots and they have cut horses legs where the carbon fibre ends on side of cannon, both legs were bleeding ( my brother has some hind boots and the plastic the you put the velcro through broken...

I'd go for NEW boots


----------



## measles (7 May 2011)

Yikes!   I've just bought Racing Dalmar boots to turn out in and am concerned now..


----------



## LEC (7 May 2011)

I have heard lots of rumours about this happening with Dalmars and for this reason have avoided them like the plague. I have never had a problem with Prolite, NEW or Premier Equine.


----------



## shortstuff99 (7 May 2011)

If your looking for cool wear boots the Premier Equine eventing boot are very nice. I liked them and used them for many years on my mare. They don't heat the legs up and were good value for money. Hope that helps.


----------



## diggerbez (8 May 2011)

OMG ...had never heard things like this before...and was thinking of treating myself to some dalmars (like OP i liked the sound of the cooling properties)

i have used the Woof wear ultimate boots for years and they've been great, never slipped, washed really well. i suppose don't really use them for very long- max an hour for a lesson- and mostly just for XC which would be 5 minutes?


----------



## ArcticFox (8 May 2011)

I really like my Dalmars, have a full set.  I didn't believe the cooling bit, thinking it was a gimmick, but it really does seem to work.  

Can't comment on the carbon fibre bit breaking, as it hasn't happened to me.  

This website has a lot of useful information on them, http://www.dalmarboots.co.uk/index.php?item_id=328&show_details=1&s_cat_id=&


----------



## Mbronze (8 May 2011)

Wow, after all these comments I think I will be steering away from Dalmar from now on. Surely they are aware that Carbon shatters on impact though? I'm surprised they haven't had a few lawsuits to answer to!! 

So its either Prolite, New or Premier Equine then. Any recs on these? I just want super cool legs, which I know is a hard ask when your trying to protect as well.


----------



## ArcticFox (8 May 2011)

I guess they have improved the design of them as mine have a decent amount of padding on the inside behind the carbon fibre bit.  I guess if your horse was to hit a fence hard enough to break the carbon fibre, maybe it stops the horse breaking its leg?


----------



## Charlotte125 (8 May 2011)

I got some premier equine cool eventing boots and they were awful!Rubbed his legs, slipped and looked really cheap. Now have N.E.W aircooled bootsa and they are great!x


----------



## sam1am (8 May 2011)

Ok here's mine

This was done by an unshod hind hoof whilst jumping. 
There is padding behind the carbon but the carbon is seriously sharp and a piece would go straight through imo sharp a


----------



## sam1am (8 May 2011)

Whoops iPhone decided to post before I was finished!
Here is pic


----------



## Mbronze (8 May 2011)

Thanks for the photo sam1am, it does look like the potential injury from carbon is outweighing the benefits of using it. Charlotte125 thanks for the recommendation I'll go and have a look at some of the N.E.W boots


----------

